# Teichreparatur



## andreas15366 (20. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,

einige haben vielleicht über mein Problem des Schilfs an meinem Teich gelesen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4392. Da ich dadurch gezwungener Massen zum Profi bezüglich Reparatur zahlloser Löcher an meinem Teich geworden bin, will ich für diejenigen, die vielleicht mal etwas an Ihrem Teich flicken müssen, die nachfolgenden Infos geben:

Mein Teich ist aus Kautschukfolie, ca. 9 Jahre alt. Verbaut wurden ca. 100 m² Kautschukfolie, hier ein Photo von 2006:
 

Seit ca. 6 Jahren hab ich ständig Wasserverlust. heute ist mir klar warum: Diese Art __ Schilf, die ich im Teich hab, war nach ca. 3 Jahren soweit, dass sie die Folie durchtrennt hat.

Ich hab dann versucht die Löcher im Kautschuk mit Quellschweißkleber und Flicken zu kleben, das war schwer und hielt nicht richtig.

Nach langer Suche bin ich auf eine Rolle mit Klebebahn gestoßen. Das Zeugs ist klasse, seht hier auf den nachfolgenden Photos:

Zur Orientierung:
 

April 2007, Wasserverlust ist zu erkennen:
 

 

Der Teich mit dem Riss in der Folie, der Entstand, als ich das wachsende Schilf rausziehen wollte. Auch zu Erkennen, der geringe Wasserstand, nicht nur durch den Riss:
 

Wasser abgelassen und die rausgezogene Schilfwurzel auf die Folie gelegt:
 

Ordentlich geschrubbt, mit Folienreiniger gereinigt, und auf die so gesäuberte und trockene Fläche das Reparaturband geklebt. Damit kann man natürlich auch alles andere Verbinden:
 

Der Filterteich und dahinter der eigentliche Teich im Frühjahr 2007. Der Filterteich hat im Frühjahr 2006 eine komplett neue Folie (1,?? mm Kautschukfolie) erhalten, weil ich da eben auch schon diese Löcher hatte. Die neue Folie hab ich ebenfalls mit dem Klebeband an den alten Teich angeklebt. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich da auch diese Durchbrüche haben werde!
 

Viel Spaß wünscht

Andreas

_EDIT by Annett (Bilder in Attachments umgewandelt)_


----------



## sigfra (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichreparatur*

Hallo Andreas...

das ist natürlich mehr als Pech, wenn einem so etwas passiert... und natürlich auch mit ner Menge Arbeit verbunden...

aber ich glaube, es wäre interressant zu wissen, mit was du genau deine Folie reparierst... 

ich meine schon gelesen zu haben, das es immer wieder Probleme bei einer Folienreperatur gab... ( hebt nicht... nicht dicht usw... ) 

als schreib doch bitte mal, wie das Klebeband genau heißt... wie es verarbeitet wird usw... und wo man es bekommt...

kann man damit auch etwas großflächiges abdichten ? ... also ein Stück Folie und dann ringsrum das Klebeband ? ...

vielen Dank schon mal für deine Antwort...

achso... ansonsten muß ich sagen, hast du einen wunderschönen Teich... gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut....


----------



## andreas15366 (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichreparatur*

Das Material ist von ubbink und wird in einem kleinen weißen Eimer geliefert (Photo in der Anlage). Der sich darin befindliche Klebestreifen ist wie Doppelseitiges Klebeband, 7,5 cm breit und 6 m lang und auch länger als 1 Jahr haltbar.

Anleitung:
1. Die Folie wird gereinigt. am besten mit einem Topfreiniger. Sandkrümel verbessern den Effekt. Die Folie muss wieder ihre richtige Grundfarbe bekommen.
2. Dann, am besten mit Küchenrolle und speziellem Folienreiniger (Aceton tuts auch), die Folie ganz sauber und trocken machen.
3. Restkrümel oder Staubpartikel mit einem kleinen Pinsel entfernen.
4. Passendes Stücke von der Klebeolle mit Schere zuschneiden. Ringsherum ca. 2 cm, kann auch mehr sein, überlappen lassen.
5. Klebestück aufdrücken, weiße Schutzpapier entfernen und fertig.
6. Mittels dieser Methode kann man auch Folien miteinander verbinden, weil der Kleber ja wie ein Doppelseitiges Klebeband funktioniert.

So funktionierts bei mir echt gut. - Diese Methode find ich am besten, hab ja auch die mit Quellschweißmittel und Inntec getestet, was nicht so gut war.

Als ich das Klebeband zum erstem mal sah, war mir sofort klar, dass das Zeugs gut ist. Am besten mal im Teichcenter, Garten- oder Baumarkt nachschauen. Nicht jeder Markt hat das Zeugs immer da, ist so eine Erfahrung aus Berlin.

Tschüß Andreas


----------



## borisku (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichreparatur*

Hallo, Andreas,
hab genau das gleiche Problem mit dem __ Schilf und den Löchern in der Kautschukfolie.... Ich überlege jetzt (hab gestern das Absinken des Wasserspiegels bemerkt), ob ich gleich tabula rasa (aber erst im Frühsommer 2012) mache oder versuche, zu reparieren. 

Kannst du bitte noch mal die genaue Bezeichnung des Reparaturbandes von Ubink posten oder mir zusenden? Ich habe gegooglet, aber nur ein Set aus Kautschukfolie und Karrosseriekleber gefunden, und mit diesem Kleber (der wird auch von Oase vetrieben) nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht

Du hast später auch eine neue Folie über die alte gelegt und verklebt.. musste das Verkleben sein? .... Mein Teich hat die Form einer 8 (2 runde Teich nebeneinander), insgesamt ca 35 m², ca. 28 m³, max. Tiefe ca 2 m ... Danke schon mal für deine Hilfe..
Grüße
Boris


----------



## Christine (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichreparatur*

Hallo Boris,

Du hast gesehen dass der Beitrag, auf den Du Dich hier beziehst, aus dem Jahr 2007 stammt. Dazu kommt, dass der Andreas Juli 2010 das letzte Mal hier war. 

Drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass Dir jemand anders weiterhelfen kann. Vorerst also ersteinmal :Willkommen2 bei uns.

Wenn der Wasserspiegel nicht zu tief sinkt, solltest Du die Aktion Deinen Fischen zuliebe in den Frühsommer verschieben. Jetzt sollte Winterruhe herrschen.

PS: Wegen des Klebers kannst du mal bei Gartenteich-Spronk fragen, die führen meines Wissens Ubbink-Artikel.


----------



## Martin a. B. (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichreparatur*

Hallo Andreas

Google mal unter " Teichfolie-Klebeband-6m-x-7-5cm " !  


Gruß

martin


----------



## borisku (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichreparatur*

Herzlichen Dank für eure prompte Hilfe...
Ich hatte gesehen, dass dere Beitrag einige Jahre alt ist, aber dass Andreas das letzte Mal vor mehr als einem Jahr im Forum war, hab ich nicht gesehen...
Ich warte jetzt mal ab (Wasserspiegel von 1 Tag auf den anderen um ca.10 cm gefallen), wie weit der Spiegel insgesamt fällt, und entscheide dann. Ich denke, ich werde die Reparatur falls irgendmöglich (nicht nur den Fischen zuliebe ;-) auf den Sommer verschieben ...
Bin für weitere Hinweise dankbar...
Nochmals: Danke!!
Boris


----------



## andreas15366 (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichreparatur*



borisku schrieb:


> Hallo, Andreas,
> hab genau das gleiche Problem mit dem __ Schilf und den Löchern in der Kautschukfolie.... Ich überlege jetzt (hab gestern das Absinken des Wasserspiegels bemerkt), ob ich gleich tabula rasa (aber erst im Frühsommer 2012) mache oder versuche, zu reparieren.
> 
> Kannst du bitte noch mal die genaue Bezeichnung des Reparaturbandes von Ubink posten oder mir zusenden? Ich habe gegooglet, aber nur ein Set aus Kautschukfolie und Karrosseriekleber gefunden, und mit diesem Kleber (der wird auch von Oase vetrieben) nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht
> ...



Hallo Boris,

zwar war ich lange nicht hier, bin aber da.

Ich hab meine Folie mit a) diesem/einem schwarzen doppelseitigem Kautschuk-Klebe-Band und b) einem schwarzen dauerelastischem Klebstoff in einer Kartusche repariert.

Nun, 3,4 oder 5 Winter später kann ich behaupten, dass mein Teich zu 95 % repariert ist. Bei ab und an 1 bis 2 cm Wasserverlust an warmen und windigen Sommertagen, welcher ja normal ist, ist der Teich vielleicht noch bedeutend weiter repariert.

Wenn heute wieder was kaputt gehen sollte, würde ich z.B. im Baumarkt oder Bootszubehör nach diesem Kleber in den Kartuschen suchen. Diese Kartuschen, wo auch Silikon oder Acryl drin ist. Das Zeugs muss unter Wasser zu verarbeiten sein, dann ist es das Richtige. Der Hersteller ist eigentlich egal. Ich hab diese Mittel von unterschiedlichen Herstellern mittlerweile überall eingesetzt. Wichtig ist, dass in der produktbeschreibung steht, dass es nahezu überall klebt: Holz, Beton, Glas, PVC, usw. dann wirds was! - Kostet meistens so zwischen 10 und 15 Eur.

Achtung: Jetzt blos nichts am Teich machen, was die Ruhe der __ Frösche oder Fische stören könnte. Bitte erst wieder anfagen, wenn diese Tiere "wach" werden.

Viele Grüße und schöne Feiertage

Andreas


----------



## borisku (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichreparatur*

Hallo, Andreas,
danke für deine Antwort. Ich werde versuchen, diesen Kleber (Ist das der von Innotec?? Oder so ähnlich...) zu kriegen, aber ich hatte damit beim Zusammenkleben von Bachlaufbahnen (Reststücke von der Teichfolie) nicht so viel Glück; das kann aber auch daran gelegen habe, dass ich ihn möglicherweise nicht fachgerecht verarbeitet habe. 

Den Teichfolien Reparaturstreifen habe ich bereits bestellt, dank Martins Hilfe. Warum hast du denn die neue Folie mit der alten verklebt? Konnte man die nicht "einfach" über die alte legen?

Ich überlege schon, im Frühjahr eine richtig große Aktion zu machen, weil ich auch das vor 10 Jahren gepflanzte __ Schilf raushaben will. Das Vernichten mit Round up wird ja sehr kontrovers diskutiert; das wäre vom Arbeitsaufwand her die einfachste Lösung, und erreicht eben auch die Rhizome tief im Boden, die bei der Grabungsaktion vielleicht nicht vollständig entfernt werden. 

In dem Zusammenhang hätte eine radikale Renovierung natürlich auch noch den Vorteil, die alten Fehler bei der Anlage von Teich und Bachlauf zu beseitigen zu können. Die habe ich gemacht, obwohl ich mich lange und intensiv eingelesen habe, aber einige Fehler machen sich ja auch erst nach Jehren bemerkbar ...

Ich warte jetzt einfach mal ab, wie weit der Pegel noch fällt und muss dann über das weitere Vorgehen entscheiden. Danke euch allen für eure Hilfe... Falls euch noch etwas einfallen sollte, meldet euch, bin für gute Ratschläge dankbar, zumal das Ganze ja hoffentlich noch ein bisschen Zeit hat.
Liebe Grüße
Boris

P.S. 1-2 cm Wasserverlust an einem sonnigen Tag habe ich auch, und das ist nach meiner Erfahrung auch völlig normal, insbesondere, wenn sich üppiger Pflanzenbewuchs aus dem Uferbereich / Bachlauf gerne daraus bedient, aber dann muss im Herbst/Winter auch irgendwann Schluss sein mit dem Verlust.


----------



## Piddel (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichreparatur*



borisku schrieb:


> , diesen Kleber (Ist das der von Innotec?? Oder so ähnlich...) zu kriegen, aber ich hatte damit beim Zusammenkleben von Bachlaufbahnen (Reststücke von der Teichfolie) nicht so viel Glück; das kann aber auch daran gelegen habe, dass ich ihn möglicherweise nicht fachgerecht verarbeitet habe.



Hi Boris,
Innotec ist eher ein Dichtungsmittel - kein Kleber ! 
Hatte versucht damit Halterungen in der Filtertonne zu kleben - keine chance. Ansonsten ist das Zeug echt...

MfG
Peter


----------



## andreas15366 (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichreparatur*

Du kannst auch das Dichtungsmittel nehmen. Die Folie darf/sollte in keinem Fall auf Spannung verlegt/geklebt werden. Hauptsache ist, dass die Rhizome nicht mehr da sind. Bei meinem Teich war es im Übrigen so, dass die Ausläufer des Schilfs aus dem Teich (über den Teichrand) ausgewachsen sind und anscheinend "dachten", dass Sie sich dann am besten von außen wieder in den Teich bohren um an Wasser zu gelangen. 
Repariert hab ich so an die 100 Löcher, auf ca. 15 m Länge! Das irreste Loch war ca. 1 m tief und hat urplötzlich einen rasanten Wasserabfall verursacht (klar 1 m tief und ca. 2 cm Loch! Und das Ganze auch noch ca. 2 m vom Rand entfernt. Der Ausläufer kam von außen! Beim Versuch so viel wie möglich rauszuziehen hab ich dann ein ca. 30 cm Loch in den Teich gerissen. Diesen Teil hab ich mit dem Folienkleber auf Rolle (doppelseitig) repariert.
Ansonsten hab ich mich in der Tat Zentimeterweise auf Knien von links nach rechts am Teichrand durchgearbeitet und alles an Schilfwurzeln rausgezogen, was mir in die Hände kam. Bei dieser Arbeitsweise kann man optimla die Wurzeln verfolgen und kommt so an alle Löcher ran. Mühsam, aber funktioniert. Macht echt nur Spaß, wenn es halbwegs warm ist, auch weil der Kleber sonst nicht funktioniert.
Danach natürlich den ganzen SOmmer über aufpassen, ob irgendwo etwas __ Schilf ähnliches wächst. Gleich vernichten!
Mach Dir keine Sorgen. Wird alles gut! Ist halt viel Handarbeit.
Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## borisku (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichreparatur*

Dank an alle für eure Tipps und Ratschläge... Gottseidank ist der Wasserspiegel in meinem Teich nur um ca 10 cm gefallen, und ich hoffe, dass das __ Schilf vorerst keine Löcher mehr verursachen wird. Ich werde am Anfang der nächsten Wachstumsperiode versuchen, das Zeug mit Round up zu vernichten, denn den gesamten Uferbereich nach Wurzeln zu durchfosten möchte ich mir möglichst ersparen... Nochmals Dank an alle und eine schönes Rest-Weihnachten ...
Boris


----------



## Christine (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Teichreparatur*



borisku schrieb:


> das Zeug mit Round up zu vernichten



:help

Du kannst doch im Teich nicht mit Round up arbeiten, da bringst Du doch alles um, was kreucht und fleucht.


----------



## borisku (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichreparatur*

Das __ Schilf steht hauptsächlich außerhalb des Teichs.. Ich wollte den Teich abdecken und das, was im Teich steht, einzeln an den Blättern einpinseln...
Bin aber noch unsicher...
Grüße
Boris


----------



## Theo (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Teichreparatur*



borisku schrieb:


> Ich wollte den Teich abdecken und das, was im Teich steht, einzeln an den Blättern einpinseln...
> Bin aber noch unsicher...
> Grüße
> Boris


Moin auch. Ich wünsche dir Gesundheit und den gleichen Wunsch auch deinem Teich und seinen Bewohnern.
Wenn du die Blätter im Teich einpinselst, kannst du das Gift auch direkt in den Teich kippen.
Round Up geht über die Blätter in die Wurzel un da diese im Wasser stehen haben dann alle was davon.
Ich würde es nicht tun.


----------

